# اسئلة فنية للنقاش خاصة بحسابات ماكينة cnc



## islamCe (13 يناير 2013)

*:Thrust force

**دلوقتي علشان احسب thurst force لل ball screw هحتاج المعادلة دي : F_thurst= Fc + m.g.M 
where: Fc=cutting force 
M=coeffiecnt of frictio M 

طب هنا في سؤال*:81: هل لو انا بصمم ماكينة بلازما او ماكينة روتر , هل يوجد cutting force ؟* 

:Required speed 
دلوقتي علشان احسب اقصي سرعة للقطع لو انا بستخدم بلازما او اقصي سرعة للحفر لو انا بستخدم روتر هستخد المعادلة دي : V_max=n_max*lead
مما يعني لو سرعة المتور القصوي 3000rpm و هستخدم 5mm lead يبقي سرعة الماكينة عندي 15m/min مما يعني ان لو انا عايز الماكينة تقطع sheet طوله متر سوف تستغرق 4 ثواني لقطعه لو انا هشتغل علي rapid او maximum speed , طب لو انا استخدمت 10mm lead و بردو عايز اقطع sheet طوله متر , المكنة هتستغرق 2 ثانية لقطعه بردو لو هشتغل علي rapid speed.

طب هنا في سؤال*:81: هل 5mm lead مناسب لو انا هعمل ماكينة بلازما ام الافضل 10mm مما يوفر الوقت و يزيد الانتاج ؟
*
:Motor Torque
دلوقتي علشان احسب عزم المتور هستخدم معادلات كتيرة حيث يجب الاخذ بالاعتبار thurst torque, pre-load torque,acceleration torque and frictional resistance torque
و علشان احسب الكلام دا كل عزم ليه معادلته و في الاخر بعد لما اطلع كل عزم هقول : 
Motor torque=thurst+preload+acceleration+frictional 
و القيمة الي هاتطلع هضربها في 2 factor of safty

طب هنا في سؤال *:82: هل ينفع اختيار الموتور علي حسب thurst torque فقط ولا لازم الكلام دا كله يتعمل؟
*

:4:
ارجو المناقشة​ *


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الحبيب بالنسبة لسؤالك عن 5مم او 10مم بالنسبة للعامود المسنن يجب أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار ليس فقط سرعة الماكينه وخطوة العامود لكن يجب أن تحدد ذلك كله في ضوء سرعة ماكينة القطع بالبلازما نفسها 

يعني عندما تشتري رأس البلازما لتركبها على ماكينتك هذه الرأس ومصدر القدرة الخاص بها وسماكة الحديد الذي ستقطعه هم الذين يحددون لك سرعة حركة الرأس أثناء عملية القطع وليست إزاحة الحركة بالنسبة للعامود مع اللفة الكاملة فقط

يعني ممكن تعمل ماكينة سريعة جدا ثم عندما تشغلها على سماكة معينه لا تكتمل عملية القطع لنهايتها بسبب عدم كفاية قدرة رأس القطع على العمل بهذه السرعه

ارجو أن تأخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار ولا تنظر لل(ballscrew) فقط ولا سرعة حركة المحاور فقط


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يناير 2013)

اولا حدد نوع وقدرة وسرعة الرأس اللتي ستستخدمها في القطع وعليه حدد سرعة الحركة الصغرى والعظمى للمحاور التي ستقوم ببنائها وأعتقد ان العامود ذو ال5مم كافي جدا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يناير 2013)

بالنسبة للبلازما لا توجد قوة مقامة في عملية القطع غير القصور الذاتي للمحور والاحتكاكات الخاصة به لانه لا توجد ملامسة بين الرأس القاطعة وقطعة الشغل

ولكن في الراوتر هناك قوة احتكاك ومقامة عاليه نسبيا في عملية القطع وهذه القوة تتوقف على نوع الخامة المراد قطعها او حفرها وعلى قطر وسرعة البنطه


----------



## islamCe (14 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم طارق بلال, بارك الله فيك
اولا اشكرك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة التي افادتني كثيرا
ثانيا اود ان اؤكد المعلومة, عندما احسب thrust force سوف اضرب mass في gravity فقط بدون الاخذ في الاعتبار cutting force و مما يجب عليه سوف احسب عزم الموتور؟


----------



## islamCe (14 يناير 2013)

طب انا دلوقتي عندي وزن 18 كيلو جرام 
لما جيت فرضت انه يوجد cutting force قيمتا 1000 نيوتن , اتضح ان thurst force قيمتها 10008.8 نيوتن و لما جيت احسب عزم الموتور طلع 2.5 نيوتن متر
طب لو انا فرضت ذي ما حضرت قلت انه لا يجب الاخذ بلاعتبار cutting force سوف تكون قيمة thurst force=176.8 نيوتن مما يعني ان عزم الموتور قيمته سوف تكون 0.43 نيوتن متر
هل هذا هو الصحيح؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم انا لم أقل لا تأخذ مقاومة القطع في الاعتبار دائما ولكن قلت هذا في حالة البلازما فقط لأنه لا توجد عملية احتكاك بين أداة القطع والشغلة 

لكن طبعا في حالة الروتر او الفريزه او المخرطة وأي ماكينة يتم القطع فيها عن طريق ادوات قطع تحتك بسطح الشغلة يجب طبعا إدخال هذا الاحتكاك والمقاومه بعين الاعتبار 

ارجو عدم الخلط بين القطع عن بعد بدون احتكاك كما في البلازما والليزر وبين القطع المباشر 

وفقك الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يناير 2013)

عاوزين نحدد اولا مع بعض ونثبت المناقشه على شيء واحد هو هل تريد عمل بلازما ام راوتر؟

ننتهي من المناقشة في أحدهما ثم ننتقل للآخر دون خلط 

غفر الله لي ولك


----------



## islamCe (14 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم طارق 
بارك الله فيك و غفر لك و لي
اشكرك علي توضيح فكرة او متي سوف استخدم مقاومة القطع


----------



## islamCe (14 يناير 2013)

سوف تكون المناقشة في عمل ماكينة البلازما باذن الله
ارجو من حضرتك الرد علي المشاركة رقم 5 الخاصة بالعزم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن تحاول تستخدم مسطلحات عربي وتترك اللغات الاجنبيه تماما؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## islamCe (15 يناير 2013)

بقول لحضرتك انا لو عندي كتلة قيمتها 18 كيلو محملها علي محور من المحاور ,
و انا هاعمل ماكينة بلازما, مما يعني انه لا يوجد قوة مقاومة , و سوف تكون القوة الحورية قيمتها 176.8 نيوتن
و عندما احسب قيمة عزم الموتور الي هاشتريه هيبقي عزمه 0.43 نيوتن متر في حالة لو خطوة المحور 5 مم, اما اذا استعملنا محور خطوته 10 مم سوف يزيد العزم عن ذلك بالتاكيد
هل كده انا بحسب صح؟ دا في حالة البلازما طبعا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز دعنا نعمل اولا على المحورين الأفقيين لأن لهما نفس المتغيرات

أولا لا دخل لعجلة الجاذبيه الأرضيه في حالة محور س و ص لأن حركتها أفقية عمودية على اتجاه الجاذبيه الأرضيه يقعات تحت قوى متعادلة هي وزنهما ورد فعل المجرى الذي يحملهما

الحركة في هذه الحالة أفقية 

الكتلة عندنا هي 18كج

ممكن نحدد السرعة التي تريد ان يتحرك بها المحور؟؟؟ ثم نكمل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 يناير 2013)

المحور سيبدأ حركته من الصفر يعني ع. =0 م/ث

السرعة النهائية ع =؟؟؟ م/ث

وفي زمن قدره =؟؟؟؟ ثانيه 

لكي نحسب عجلة التسارع

وبعد معرفة عجلة التسارع نحسب القوة المطلوبة لدفع المحور ليصل بعد الزمن المحدد سابقا إلى السرعة النهائية 

ثم نكمل حساباتنا


----------



## islamCe (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

سوف استخدم حاليا محور خطوته 5 مم 
و سوف تكون سرعة الموتو القصوي 3000 لفة في الدقيقة 
مما يعني ان السرعة النهائية ستكون 0.25 م/ث او 15 م/دقيقة
و بما ان طول المشوار سيكون 1 متر 
اذن الزمن سوف يكون 4 ثواني 
و هذا يعني ان الرأس سوف سوف تستغرق 4 ثواني لتصل الي النقطة النهائية و قيمتها 1 متر عندما تبدا من الصفر
و حضرتك تقصد زمن التسارع الذي سوف يكون 0.5 ثانية(مع العلم انني لا اعرف كيف نحدد زمن التسارع):80: 
مما ينتج ان عجلة التسارع سوف تكون 0.5 م/ث^2
و بما ان القوة= الكتلة*العجلة
اذن القوة المطلوبة لدفع المحور ليصل بعد زمن قدره 0.5 ثانية الي سرعة قيمتها 0.25 م/ث سوف تكون 9 نيوتن

صح كده الكلام دااا يا بشمهندس طارق


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يبدو ان المكان مافيهوش غيري انا وانت يا استاذ اسلام حاجه عجيبه


----------



## islamCe (16 يناير 2013)

فعلا حاجة غريبة
مع ان الموضوع انا شايف انه مهم جدااااااااااااااا

بس ممكن حضرتك تقول هل الكلام الي انا عملته صح كده


----------



## islamCe (18 يناير 2013)

هو النقاش خلص لحد كده


----------



## islamCe (18 يناير 2013)

??????????????????????????


----------

